# Wednesday trip



## wjbrand (Sep 29, 2007)

I've got some family in town and we are leaving early to troll a few areas around the edge/yellow gravel Wednesday morning. Anyone else going tomorrow?

Hoping to find some weed lines etc on some temp breaks I've identified. 

We will be on 68. 

I'll post a report when we get back.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbup: God Bless you and hope you hit the mother load :yes: and looking forward to a reply with a good report. :thumbsup:


----------

